# Liberty Coffee, Launceton



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Whilst down on holiday in Bude, my girlfriend and I visit Liberty Coffee in Launceston.

I enjoyed a lovely flat white brewed with Workshop's La Plaza from Tarrazu, and me girlfriend had an affogato.

Both were excellent and the owner Ben very welcoming, friendly and good for a chat about his business and philosophy.

The place was very relaxing spacious, and I particularly like the bookshelf containing various coffee related reading as well as novels, magazines/periodicals.

I could have sat there all day to be honest!

http://www.liberty-coffee.co.uk/

Highly recommended for anyone in the area.

Thank you to IanP for the heads up.


----------

